# Want a tech guru to help me with seo/deconetwork



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

Dont really know what to expect to spend , know i am unable to do ans may be biting off more than i can chew so seeking help- paid help- we have bought a sign company out and a uniform company out, so we have embroidery now, added the 782, so we have 3 dtg units , 12 heads of embroidey, added a 8 color 10 station auto, we also do small item sublimation. i own about 14 great domains, domains that have be ranked page 1 and # 1 on most major search engines and we are not paying to be there, proof a blind squirrell can find a nut

I am wondering what it would cost to have someone take my Wilcom Deco Network store and make it look great- offer the other things we do like sublimation- business cards, posters, banners, color copies etc and a facebook page

we are an established 10 year old firm and own all our own print equipment- we are a large digital paper printer and now with the 3 dtg units, the embroidery, sublimation and the auto we have a ton to offer and we can do under one roof

I really need someone to make me visible on google and other search engines and make my deco network platform work better and sell more stuff, we are hard to find , we get visits but its driven from the other domains

Deco has sent me a price for a coach package where they can do a turn key set up for me and i can add more products to the families they set up, there are some really nice deco-network sites that members here have so i know the platform can do what we want

anybody know people who do this for a living and can get me a great deco site with all my product families on there and get me great seo so people can find us and i can sell some more stuff? we just moved to new facility and the auto,782,and embroidery are all being put along with my paper print shop in one place and now i know we can do it all but i need to let all the people who search for what i sell know we can too and i really want it to look nice and add a facebook page

anybody have any recomendations for people they have worked with who can do this, do it well and not charge and arm and a leg

i know its not a super cheap thing and i do not want to have a crappy apparence but after all the investments we made i am just a little strapped so i need to watch what i spend

all ears, if anyone can share ideas or contacts on someone who does this and does it well i appreciate, also is it possible to hire a tech savy college kid and have him do the deco network tutorials and get going that way

Thanks in advance

reid


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would highly suggest talking to the folks at Deconetwork and ask about DecoCoach. We are a cut and sew dye sublimation shop and have unique needs that we were not able to get on any of the other systems we installed. Deconet is by far the most flexible system we came across and used DecoCoach services to create our site. 

One thing critical to us was for our site not to look like a t-shirt on-line design studio like the 1000's already out there. We wanted ours to look like a regular website that happens to have the on-line dsign studio as part of the site. Our main business is custom team apparel in which we never want to have them use the on-line tool. That is reserved for individuals wanting a custom design.

By using DecoCoach we were able to get exactly what we wanted. We just went live and doing some tweaking still but overall it is everything we wanted. Furthermore we generated more individual on-line sales our first three weeks with DecoNet than we did in the previous 6 months with another vendor. 

In short outline your goals and touch base with DecoNetwork about their services.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Reid,

As Riderz said we can certainly help you on the DecoCoach side. While the packages is strongly tweaking towards the skinning of your site, its not the skin that will improve your SEO. It's the rich content on your website.

We had two newsletter issues talking about SEO content and how to improve you site for SEO and I recommend you check them out. They are Issue 3 and Issue 4.

DecoNetwork

Speaking of skinning, Issue 5 & 6 also has some points you may want to read over.

Also, just so you know DecoNetwork is now an independent company so no longer a part of Wilcom. Wilcom continues with their embroidery design products while we at DecoNetwork are branching out with our web and business solutions so you'll need to contact us direct at DecoNetwork for any coaching services.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand you SEO problem, your getting the referral traffic, you want organic(unique) for this purpose you must have to target some keywords and do SEO on that. you will get rank high in search engines and got unique traffic. If you need any help please let me know by PM. Best of luck


----------

